# Toro Power Clear 518 vs 721



## matto (Nov 5, 2016)

I'm looking for a SS to have for light snows and as a backup for my 2-stage. I was originally thinking the 518 since I will use the 2-stage when there's any serious accumulation. And my driveway is pretty steep so the lighter 518 would be easier to push up the hill. 

But now I'm thinking the more powerful 721 QZR with quick shoot looks mighty nice. I could use it even when there's a bit more snow and it would do better at EOD. And hopefully the paddles will help pull me up the hill OK? 

Any thoughts on whether the extra 30 lbs on the 721 will be worth it? Or should I go for the more nimble 518?

Also: any thoughts on electric start? I'm currently leaning toward saving the $100 and 5 lbs off the machine. If it starts on the first or second pull that seems easier than finding the end of the extension cord.


----------



## DriverRider (Nov 20, 2016)

We have close to twenty of the QZR's and they will start on the first pull even after sitting all summer. You will get many years of dependable service from them with reasonable care.


----------



## matto (Nov 5, 2016)

DriverRider said:


> We have close to twenty of the QZR's and they will start on the first pull even after sitting all summer. You will get many years of dependable service from them with reasonable care.


Cool thanks. 

Have you ever used them on sloping asphalt? How was it? I know it might take a little effort to keep it moving and straight, but hopefully it's not too unpleasant?


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

five pounds won't be noticeable when you have to pick up either of those 721's. I would get the 721 over the 518, if your two stage is down for some reason the 721 will handle the snow removal duties better than the 518. as for eod stuff, its just something that no ss machine does well


----------



## DriverRider (Nov 20, 2016)

matto said:


> Have you ever used them on sloping asphalt? How was it? I know it might take a little effort to keep it moving and straight, but hopefully it's not too unpleasant?


Cannot help there I am either in a truck or loader and the facilities are large and flat.


----------



## hfjeff (Jan 24, 2016)

I have an Ariens 721 as a backup for my my Toro 1128 for the light stuff. It works great and the power to weight ratio is pretty good. When I say light stuff, I mean I use it up to about 6-8 inches before I break out the 2-stage. Through a normal winter, I probably use the Ariens more often as it is lighter, quicker, and easier to maneuver. The front paddles really pull me down the sidewalks and driveway.


----------



## matto (Nov 5, 2016)

hfjeff said:


> I have an Ariens 721 as a backup for my my Toro 1128 for the light stuff. It works great and the power to weight ratio is pretty good. When I say light stuff, I mean I use it up to about 6-8 inches before I break out the 2-stage. Through a normal winter, I probably use the Ariens more often as it is lighter, quicker, and easier to maneuver. The front paddles really pull me down the sidewalks and driveway.


Cool thanks.

Every use them on a hill? I just had a toro dealer today tell me they're awful on hills - don't bother. For light snows it's better to use a leaf blower, or just shovel. :excl::wacko:


----------



## matto (Nov 5, 2016)

I ended up buying a Toro Snowmaster 824 instead. 

I want back the the first dealer and told him my dilemma. He repeated what many others said: you won't be happy with a traditional single stage on a steep hill. He convinced me that the Snowmaster's drive wheels will help get me up the hill, and even if they slip it's not hard to help out by pushing since it's still relatively light (130 lbs). 

I'll keep the scraper low to scrape the driveway clean and replace it often if it wears out. 

I drove it around the driveway today and it zoomed right up the steepest parts. It's dry now but I think it's going to work out well for smaller snow accumulations. How much will it handle before I have to pull out Big Bertha? We'll find out soon enough.


----------



## RattlerGUNZ (Nov 3, 2013)

Got the 621 QZE,it became my main machine for light snow fall,I use the D28+ for heavy snow and EOD. The 621 is lighter and easy to move around faster.


----------



## bad69cat (Nov 30, 2015)

That's the main reason I always have a SS on hand..... they are so easy and quick most of the time. If it gets ugly the big one is always good to have too. Maybe compromise if your going to buy new - get the SS and then buy a decent used 2 stage.....? Depends on how your storage situation is too I guess.....


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

detdrbuzzard said:


> five pounds won't be noticeable when you have to pick up either of those 721's. I would get the 721 over the 518, if your two stage is down for some reason the 721 will handle the snow removal duties better than the 518. as for eod stuff, its just something that no ss machine does well


:smiley-signs009:


----------

